# College options for 16 year old in Dubai



## pickle45a (Apr 16, 2009)

We are moving to Dubai at the beginning of 2010 and we are bringing with us our 16 year old daughter... She will have started a NVQ in childcare and wondered if there are any colleges or similar where she could study a similar subject.


----------



## dgksl (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry I can't answer your question but was glad to read your post as I am also moving to Dubai in 2010 with a 16 year old
(if I can persuade him). Husband moves next month but I'm staying here until my son has completed his higher exams. He's no idea what he wants to do when he leaves school. Would be good to keep in touch.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi, I can't answer your question either, sorry, but will watch your thread with interest. In six weeks time we are moving to Al Ain with my 16 year old son who will have finished his Scottish Standard Grade exams, not sure how we will find further education or a job for him yet... oh well, we have til he is 18 to get him settled!

good luck with your move
M


----------



## halcon (Apr 19, 2009)

Can any one Please tell me what is NVQ?


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

halcon said:


> Can any one Please tell me what is NVQ?[/QUOTE)
> 
> It's a UK qualification
> 
> "National Vocational Qualification" (Scottish eqivalent SVQ). Come in various levels and available in many subjects. You normally study for these at a college or in the workplace.


----------



## pickle45a (Apr 16, 2009)

dgksl said:


> Sorry I can't answer your question but was glad to read your post as I am also moving to Dubai in 2010 with a 16 year old
> (if I can persuade him). Husband moves next month but I'm staying here until my son has completed his higher exams. He's no idea what he wants to do when he leaves school. Would be good to keep in touch.


Yes definately......my daughter, Hannah, is really up for coming with us, just dont know whats shes going to do out there....she would like something to do with childcare ie nursery, kids club etc but it seems people employ phillippinos as its cheaper.....I just hope she settles there with us for a few years, would be easier all round...First thing is to find her some friends tho, she's a very sociable girl and would hate not finding any friends....please do keep in touch....would be good to know im not the only newbe out there...Jo


----------



## dgksl (Apr 16, 2009)

mgb said:


> Hi, I can't answer your question either, sorry, but will watch your thread with interest. In six weeks time we are moving to Al Ain with my 16 year old son who will have finished his Scottish Standard Grade exams, not sure how we will find further education or a job for him yet... oh well, we have til he is 18 to get him settled!
> 
> good luck with your move
> M


How on earth did you manage to persuade him to go? My boy is sitting standard grades now too but we're staying here for a year so he can sit highers and decide what he wants to do. If he gets into college he could stay here with his older brothers. I've been reading a bit and there doesn't seem to be any jobs for young adults with no qualifications - those go to the locals. Please let me know how you get on (good luck) if your son settles it just may convince mine to come with us - I can't bear to leave him.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

dgksl said:


> How on earth did you manage to persuade him to go? My boy is sitting standard grades now too but we're staying here for a year so he can sit highers and decide what he wants to do. If he gets into college he could stay here with his older brothers. I've been reading a bit and there doesn't seem to be any jobs for young adults with no qualifications - those go to the locals. Please let me know how you get on (good luck) if your son settles it just may convince mine to come with us - I can't bear to leave him.


Hi, I would like to pm you but I dont think you have enough posts to use the facility, I know you need 5 to send them. 

Suggested "carrot" to persuade teenagers to come - AD4X4 club (google it!)

Lots more info to give you but would prefer not to post it on a public forum

regards
M


----------



## dgksl (Apr 16, 2009)

mgb said:


> Hi, I would like to pm you but I dont think you have enough posts to use the facility, I know you need 5 to send them.
> 
> Suggested "carrot" to persuade teenagers to come - AD4X4 club (google it!)
> 
> ...


yes I would really like to be able to email you and 'pickle45' but not sure how to do this. What is PM?? I'll keep trying to find interesting things to say so I've got 5 posts - lol )


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

dgksl said:


> yes I would really like to be able to email you and 'pickle45' but not sure how to do this. What is PM?? I'll keep trying to find interesting things to say so I've got 5 posts - lol )


Hi Dgksl
a PM is a private message send within the site to another member - I'll give you my personal email once you have another 2 posts and I can PM you! 
M


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mgb said:


> Hi, I would like to pm you but I dont think you have enough posts to use the facility, I know you need 5 to send them.
> 
> Suggested "carrot" to persuade teenagers to come - AD4X4 club (google it!)
> 
> ...


AD4x4? What's wrong with Dubai 4X4 dot COM or failing that go for the sensible approach of www.me4x4.com the guys at me4x4 will defo teach you how to drive in the desert. (I taught my lad how to drive in Mussandam (Rowdah Bowl) even though at the time he was 12...). And if you've never spent a night under the stars in the desert you really haven't lived..


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> AD4x4? What's wrong with Dubai 4X4 dot COM or failing that go for the sensible approach of www.me4x4.com the guys at me4x4 will defo teach you how to drive in the desert. (I taught my lad how to drive in Mussandam (Rowdah Bowl) even though at the time he was 12...). And if you've never spent a night under the stars in the desert you really haven't lived..



Hi Andy
well there's nothing wrong with the other two, but as we live in Al Ain and are in Abu Dhabi a lot we joined the AD4x4 group. Will explore the other groups after we move out at end May.
We have spent a few nights out under the stars at the Hanging Gardens - can;t wait for the camping season to begin.
kind regards
M


----------



## minny me (Apr 10, 2009)

halcon said:


> Can any one Please tell me what is NVQ?


not very qualified
no seriously replaced city in guilds


----------



## dgksl (Apr 16, 2009)

mgb said:


> Hi Dgksl
> a PM is a private message send within the site to another member - I'll give you my personal email once you have another 2 posts and I can PM you!
> M


okay - thanks very much! That's another one - only one more to go.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Keep going dgksl!

Is there anything else you are worrying about in terms of your 16 year old settling in?

Kind regards
mgb


----------



## dgksl (Apr 16, 2009)

mgb said:


> Keep going dgksl!
> 
> Is there anything else you are worrying about in terms of your 16 year old settling in?
> 
> ...


I also have 2 other sons (hence the dgksl - out initials). They are due to graduate this year and are 21 and 23. They haven't decided yet if they are coming with us - they are going to give the job market in Scotland a try first but I don't hold out much hope for that. Does anyone have any idea what the job market is like for graduates. They will have degrees (BA Hons) in Accountancy and graphic design. I'm thinking my elser son who has done accountancy has the best chance but I've no idea really. Is there a lot of competition? Would they be able to go on my husband's visa and then look for a job when they get there? being over 18 I'm not sure if his visa will cover them. THANKS!!


----------



## Letsgo (Jun 1, 2009)

*16 yr old daughter*



pickle45a said:


> We are moving to Dubai at the beginning of 2010 and we are bringing with us our 16 year old daughter... She will have started a NVQ in childcare and wondered if there are any colleges or similar where she could study a similar subject.



My daughter is also 16 and started a Diploma at Knowledge Village last October. Have been here 6 months having spent the last 3 years in UK. If we decide to stay after she has finished her Diploma then she will have to further her studies online. There doesn't seem to be much choice for teenagers other than A-Levels at school. You probably have it sorted by now - Not sure if you have arrived yet but perhaps we could meet up ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Letsgo said:


> My daughter is also 16 and started a Diploma at Knowledge Village last October. Have been here 6 months having spent the last 3 years in UK. If we decide to stay after she has finished her Diploma then she will have to further her studies online. There doesn't seem to be much choice for teenagers other than A-Levels at school. You probably have it sorted by now - Not sure if you have arrived yet but perhaps we could meet up ?


You have responded to a post made in APRIL 2009. The poster made just 2 posts and last logged in on 19th April....

-


----------



## Letsgo (Jun 1, 2009)

:confused


Elphaba said:


> You have responded to a post made in APRIL 2009. The poster made just 2 posts and last logged in on 19th April....
> 
> -





so what!..................the people were planning on moving here beginning of 2010...........the reason I replied....................so sorry to have irritated you!!...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Letsgo said:


> :confused
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get out of bed in the wrong side this morning?? 

I was merely pointing out that you are unlikely to get any response from the poster you replied to. 

-


----------



## Letsgo (Jun 1, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Did you get out of bed in the wrong side this morning??
> 
> I was merely pointing out that you are unlikely to get any response from the poster you replied to.
> 
> Yes i realised that-I just thought id reply anyway since they stated they were arriving begining of 2010.


----------



## mom2tmy (May 31, 2009)

Hi there,
Try googling "universities in Dubai". There's a site that offers a full list of higher educational facilities in Dubai. 

I think the only problem you may face with finding a childcare position for your daughter would be her age. Not many places here are keen on hiring 16 your olds. But I think once she gets some extra education in childcare and she is around 18, she will very easily find a job in a nursery,or a school, many of which specifically perfer to have ethnically European and native English speakers.


----------

